# Rice Pudding on the stove top



## tropics (Jan 26, 2018)

Rice Pudding is always a great dessert
WARNING Do not do this if you can not stay at the stove!!
I rinse some of the starch off the rice






Drain then add Milk and Salt I start getting the eggs tempered by placing them in a glass of warm water.Bring rice to a boil stirring often





Egg & Sugar Mixture ready





When the rice is ready it should have absorbed most of the milk





Now you have to add about half of the rice to the egg mix
This will temper the eggs so you do not have scrambled eggs





Simmer til thickened





Add Cinnamon if wanted serve





Thanks for looking
Richie
This takes a good 30 to 45 minutes to make

                                                 Rice Pudding Recipe

Ingredients

    * 5 1/2  cups Whole Milk
    * 2/3 cup (66 grams) of long or short grain white rice
    * 1/4 teaspoon salt
    * 4 eggs
    * 1/2 cup white sugar
    * 1 teaspoon of pure vanilla extract
    * 1/4 teaspoon of ground cinnamon
    * 1/3 cup (40 grams) raisins

Method

1 In a medium heavy bottomed saucepan, combine milk, rice and salt and 
bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer until the 
rice is tender, about 20 minutes. Stir frequently to prevent the rice from 
sticking to the bottom of the pan.

2 In a small mixing bowl, whisk together egg and sugar until well mixed.

3 After rice is cooked Add a half cup of the rice mixture - a tablespoon at a 
time -to the egg mix beating to incorporate.

3 Add egg mixture back into the saucepan of rice and milk and stir, on low 
heat, for 10 minutes or so, until thickened. Be careful not to have the mixture 
come to a boil at this point. Stir in the vanilla. Remove from heat and stir in 
the raisins and cinnamon.

Serve warm or cold.

I used half of this recipe 
3 cups milk
a little less then 1/2 cup rice


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 26, 2018)

That looks great!!! Thx for posting the recipe and step by step. I had my first rice pudding when my wife made me try it about 10 yrs ago. It was good. I have had some great ones lol and some bad ones since but have never tried to make it myself. So now its on the list to try..... Point


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> That looks great!!! Thx for posting the recipe and step by step. I had my first rice pudding when my wife made me try it about 10 yrs ago. It was good. I have had some great ones lol and some bad ones since but have never tried to make it myself. So now its on the list to try..... Point



Charley Looks like you are the only one who likes rice pudding.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## oddegan (Jan 26, 2018)

I want to like it but after the tapioca incident I just can't. Once upon a time my wife made special homemade dessert for our anniversary dinner and under cooked the eggs. Very bad things happened. Rice pudding isn't the same but it's just to close. I haven't been able to get back on that particular horse again.


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I want to like it but after the tapioca incident I just can't. Once upon a time my wife made special homemade dessert for our anniversary dinner and under cooked the eggs. Very bad things happened. Rice pudding isn't the same but it's just to close. I haven't been able to get back on that particular horse again.



No Problem I have done Tapioca like this also it is just a lot more stirring.
Thanks for looking I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## oddegan (Jan 26, 2018)

Unfortunately it wasn't the stirring that caused the problems. Salmonella is no good.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't the stirring that caused the problems. Salmonella is no good.



Sorry to hear that,I bit into and under cooked piece of Chicken once,an I didn't eat Chicken again for 40 years after.
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

Richie I have a  big Thank you for you. The wife and I made your rice pudding recipe and it was a home run right out of the park!!!! The wife's favorite and that was the best rice pudding we have ever had.  Again a big Thx....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2018)

Just fiund this post Richie.  Sure glad I did!!
I love rice pudding but haven't had a real good one since my Mom died.  So you gotta know I'm gonna try this one.  Hers always had cinnamon and raisins in it.
POINT and thanks for the recipe.
I think it's the eggs that I was missing.
Gary
PS--I can't stomach tapioca so WON'T be trying that   LOL


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 29, 2018)

Richie,

Your rice pudding brings back memories of my youth.  My mom made it all the time but I was too stupid to watch and learn how to make it.  Haven't had any since my mom passed away.  (Miss you Mom!)

I'm the type of person who needs ingredient portions in order to duplicate a recipe.

Any chance of listing the amounts in the ingredients from your step by step?

Thanks for the memories,

John


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Richie I have a  big Thank you for you. The wife and I made your rice pudding recipe and it was a home run right out of the park!!!! The wife's favorite and that was the best rice pudding we have ever had.  Again a big Thx....



Charley Thanks I am happy to hear you and the Mrs enjoyed it that much.
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 29, 2018)

I love show and tell! Pics and instructions. 
Thanks for sharing. Sounds great!


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Just fiund this post Richie.  Sure glad I did!!
> I love rice pudding but haven't had a real good one since my Mom died.  So you gotta know I'm gonna try this one.  Hers always had cinnamon and raisins in it.
> POINT and thanks for the recipe.
> I think it's the eggs that I was missing.
> ...



Gary Thanks I doubt it will as good as your Moms,but I do hope you enjoy it.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it 
Richie
I am going to put the recipe up in the thread


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Richie,
> 
> Your rice pudding brings back memories of my youth.  My mom made it all the time but I was too stupid to watch and learn how to make it.  Haven't had any since my mom passed away.  (Miss you Mom!)
> 
> ...



John I didn't really think this was going to be watched like this will edit in a few minutes
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for bringing back memories Richie. Yet another dish I haven't had since my grandmother passed away. I know I'll be slipping this recipe on my wife's desk.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I love show and tell! Pics and instructions.
> Thanks for sharing. Sounds great!


Johnny Thanks just posted the recipe,with the wife and I only I make have the original recipe.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks for bringing back memories Richie. Yet another dish I haven't had since my grandmother passed away. I know I'll be slipping this recipe on my wife's desk.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris Thanks the recipe has been added to the first post.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 29, 2018)

Richie,

If the points were still in existence I would add one to your total.  But for now I will check the Like button, whatever that is.....Thanks man,  You're the greatest!

John


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Richie,
> 
> If the points were still in existence I would add one to your total.  But for now I will check the Like button, whatever that is.....Thanks man,  You're the greatest!
> 
> John



John Thanks I share my recipes as long as not copy written.Post it up when you do I would love to hear.Thanks for the Point they are called LIKES now.I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey Ritchie.   Made a batch of this Rice Pudding for supper tonight.  Well actually half a batch since there was just Miss Linda and me.
The only change I made was to increase the amount of cinnamon by a pretty BIG amount--I just took the top off and poured and stirred till it tasted like enough.  I also added some nutmeg to compliment the cinnamon  and doubled the 1/3 cup of raisins called for.
I was starting to get concerned that it would end up like soup but when I poured in the eggs and sugar, the custard thickened it up perfectly.
Both Miss Linda and I agreed it was much richer and (dare I say this out loud) even better than either of our Moms ever made.  Sorry Moms.
I can honestly recommend this recipe to anyone who has a hankering for some really good Rice Pudding.
Thank you my friend!!
Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 1, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Ritchie.   Made a batch of this Rice Pudding for supper tonight.  Well actually half a batch since there was just Miss Linda and me.
> The only change I made was to increase the amount of cinnamon by a pretty BIG amount--I just took the top off and poured and stirred till it tasted like enough.  I also added some nutmeg to compliment the cinnamon  and doubled the 1/3 cup of raisins called for.
> I was starting to get concerned that it would end up like soup but when I poured in the eggs and sugar, the custard thickened it up perfectly.
> Both Miss Linda and I agreed it was much richer and (dare I say this out loud) even better than either of our Moms ever made.  Sorry Moms.
> ...



Gary Thank You my friend that is a serious Compliment!! I'ed  be biting my fingers typing that.Tell Miss Linda I said Thank You also
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 1, 2018)

Gary I altered the recipe some as well. I only had 4 cups of whole milk so I used a cup and a half of whipping cream and wow did that work.... and we drizzled some maple syrup in it at the end. Either way hands down the best Rice pudding we have had as well. Lol Especially better than the wife's recipe from the mother in law.......


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

Mm, we love rice pudding Richie...  Been too long, have to make some soon!


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Mm, we love rice pudding Richie...  Been too long, have to make some soon!


Just Thanks it is a good way to make it in the summer,you do not have to use the oven.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

Awesome although I would add raisins and nutmeg to mine. My wife has a recipe where you make it in the microwave will have to post that some time. Also I like tapioca and have seen where you can do both puddings in a crock pot. Have not tried this.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome although I would add raisins and nutmeg to mine. My wife has a recipe where you make it in the microwave will have to post that some time. Also I like tapioca and have seen where you can do both puddings in a crock pot. Have not tried this.
> 
> Warren


Warren I have put the little chocolate pieces in it already.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 12, 2018)

This recipe looks phenomenal!


----------



## tropics (Feb 20, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> This recipe looks phenomenal!



Derek Sorry for the late reply,I do hope you got a chance to try it Thank You
Richie


----------

